# Friesian/Morgan Mare critique



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

i think she is georgeous, she's my 2 fav breeds! lol im jelouse


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

aw thanks! Shes the first morgan and friesian ive ever come across and I cant say enough about her personality! Im in love with this breed lol. Shes has beautiful movement too!


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

ive always loved morgans i learned to ride on one and fell in love with him but i moved and he passed away a few months ago, and i think friesians are just beautiful!


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

As a competition type mount, I think she's lovely. She has big bone on her legs and a great big hip. Her back is longer, and will probably sway in her older years, but it seems to fit nicely with her neck (I think it's a nice length, especially for jumping). She looks like she has nice strong joints too.

The only big minus against her would be that she doesn't have a very refined head, which seems a a bit unusual for a MorganxFriesian. But, at a competition mount I think she's just fine. Her head really only counts if she was to be used as a broodmare  

If she has the drive and push for Jumping and Eventing, go for it! She seems structurally perfect.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

The only think I can see that I would pick on is her long back. She might have a bit of trouble collecting herself easily. Other than that she is a gorgeous girl!! You're so lucky to have her! Two great breeds together.


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks a lot guys! twogeldings, I really appreciate the critique, I do love her big bone...although she has a tendency to get on her forehand and sounds like a beast plowing through since shes heavy lol but shes stayed 100% sound! I try and do a lot of hill work with her to build up her back because I dont want it to sway. Im a light rider, muchl ighter than the 20% rule for her so im really hoping that helps to save her a little. collection is an issue but shes getting better. I know itll be an issue for a long time but thats ok, ill never need a high level of it so im fine with that


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

to really be able to tell if she'll be good for eventing or not would be a video of her doing flat work and jumping so we can get an idea of movement and form but as far as conformation she looks pretty good. a little more sicklehocked then i like but she's built pretty well. i would def do lots of good flat work and tummy tuck exercises to help strengthen her back as it is a bit long


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

I will have to see if I have any videos that are decent. I tend to be the videographer so its rare I have a video of me and Sophie! I have TONS of pictures though but no one ever seems to like taking videos lol


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

ok video! Now I threw this together very quickly so I apologize the editing isnt the best  The girl in the blue sweater doing the flat work and xrails at the end is NOT me, that is a novice rider so is learning. I feel looking at the video clips that Sophie was a little sluggish looking at the trot, the rider is very heavy in the hands with a lot of movement as well. Sophie doesnt tend to fight and toss her head around quite as much when ridden by me. I am riding her in the ring jumping clips, which are from last year when she had little jump training. That was the first time shed ever cantered a fence (the clip were she was chipping in) she was still figuring it out but she was trying! The small xrails and flat work are from last weekend, the other clip of her jumping in the field is from this winter some time, had more training and was cantering fences much better so she has improved. unfortunately I dont have many videos of me riding her to really show her off when shes using herself more appropriately, and her jumping now over something other than xrails, but hopefully this will help you guys get a little more idea for her. 

Sophie is a very forgiving horse which is why im using her to help train this rider who isnt at the ability yet to ride Sophie. Shes a calm, gentle mare, just has a lot of movement and is a rather complicated ride. Please no judging or critiques on the novice rider, were working on her faults and she doesnt have the muscle to stay with Sophies movement quite yet so tends to hang on her hands and bobble in the seat. Were working on it.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Shes a very nice mover..... I think she is anyway. I dont know what you look for in eventing but to me she looks very nice! Pretty mare too.


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks a lot jerbear! Ive always done jumpers, my very first horse trial is May 28th and ill be taking Sophie, and itll be her first show ever. Ive never ridden dressage but have schooled xc before. I dont know what to look for in an eventer either but im only doing elementary level with her so I figure well be ok  dressage will be rough for the both of us hahahaha. I love her movement, but then again im distracted by her beauty and dont know much about how shes using herself etc so she could lack for all I know! lol


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

ok, well i can see her doing the lower levels but thats prob where she'll stop. she has a cute jump but unfortunately not the movement or impulsion. You are really going to have to work every hard on her flat work to get her to use her hindend correctly and collect that long back of hers


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

Foxy I do agree that she does need to learn to engage more in the back, however the rider in the video has no clue as to how to engage a horse in any way! She will use herself more than what you saw, but she does still need work. She used to really fight the bit and was heavy on the forehand, weve focused on those issues, and now that shes more accepting and is more balanced I am able to get her to engage and push more from behind without just getting faster or grabbing with her front end and just pulling. Its a work in progress but shes gotten better, just takes a rider to ask her for it, shes not a horse that I ever feel will willingly on her OWN carry herself better, shes happy to plod along 

I am competing in elementary level at the end of May, and may possibly go up to beginner but I dont know if ill compete in eventing much over that. jumpers probably child/adult and maybe move up to schooling. I dont get the opportunity to compete as much anymore so ill probably just stick at those levels, at least for a couple years. I want her to be competitive at those levels and be a great all around mount and safe horse to teach on and i think ive got that. havent shown her yet but I dont think those levels wont be a problem do you?


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

FSHjumper said:


> Foxy I do agree that she does need to learn to engage more in the back, however the rider in the video has no clue as to how to engage a horse in any way! She will use herself more than what you saw, but she does still need work. She used to really fight the bit and was heavy on the forehand, weve focused on those issues, and now that shes more accepting and is more balanced I am able to get her to engage and push more from behind without just getting faster or grabbing with her front end and just pulling. Its a work in progress but shes gotten better, just takes a rider to ask her for it, shes not a horse that I ever feel will willingly on her OWN carry herself better, shes happy to plod along
> 
> I am competing in elementary level at the end of May, and may possibly go up to beginner but I dont know if ill compete in eventing much over that. jumpers probably child/adult and maybe move up to schooling. I dont get the opportunity to compete as much anymore so ill probably just stick at those levels, at least for a couple years. I want her to be competitive at those levels and be a great all around mount and safe horse to teach on and i think ive got that. havent shown her yet but I dont think those levels wont be a problem do you?


no i dont believe they will be a problem for her. just lots of condiitioning for her. if you could get your friend to video her while you ride? that way we can see how she goes with engagement. either way i think she'll be fine for what you want her for at those levels. she's very cute


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

i have no idea about the whole eventing etc thing, but i like her movement. & i love the little hop she does when shes going into canter. its cute lol


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

haha I have NO idea about eventing, but I LOVE her EARS!! lol. They move and flop at the walk and she looks so relaxed. Her movement is gorgeous


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

hahaha kawaii she does this little hop and tail twist, although she doesnt do it if she goes into the canter super relaxed....like when she picks it up without me asking ****. Lakota her ears do flop around at the walk because theyre big ol mule ears  once you pick up speed though they tend to go straight back, especially when jumping! I personally think she is trying to be more aerodynamic(sp?) so we will get a better time. Thanks for the compliments on her movement, I think its very beautiful even though I agree she needs to engage more. Ill have to get some pics of her with me on she looks so nice I love it. Shes my little diamond in the ruff because I bought her real cheap because the owner only used her for walking trails because he was intimidated by her movement and willingness to go.


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

ok I have a link to photos of sophie. It starts off with newer photos, like the trotting ones under saddle and the ones of her free in the field are from some points this year. All the others are from summer of last year so shes made massive improvements! Especially jumping, shes figured out how to do it now and no more knee hanging like she used to! When I first got this mare she wouldnt even canter out in the field even with the other horses galloping around! She was unbalanced and completely awkward. I know she still needs work so some critiques and suggestions are more than welcome  oh and the pics of me in the green tank are very recent....I have a tailbone injury so yes I am holding mane and hovering above the saddle in the shots so I dont hit my bum lol

Sophie pictures by meaganrh3 - Photobucket

Ok some photos of her trotting. I dont have many unfortunately


























and this is Sophie on the day I got her. Terrible! embarrassing! lol. She was so stiff and hollow and there was no response to rein pressure. Couldnt woah her, couldnt turn her, nothing. ugh its hideous LOL. ok here it is...










I feel that she reaches more through her shoulder, and although still needs a lot of engagement in the back end shes starting to figure that out now that I can push her through the bridle since she responds and relaxes under saddle now. Shes much softer and now has more of a lift to her trot instead of a constant plodding around like a big draft horse. She was the most awkward thing to ride in the world! My form is terrible, I know, her stiff hollow back is something id never experienced before and I had no clue how to ride it so I was all over the place haha. It was SO bad!


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ah, my boy is morgan friesian cross too! I just put up pictures of him in the critique titled 4 year old critique. Your mare is beautiful. How big is she?


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

ill go look at it! Ive only ever seen one other Friesian Morgan cross!


----------

